# HUB Meetings



## warra48 (23/7/14)

Details of club meetings can be found here:

https://www.facebook.com/HUBrewers?fref=ts

https://twitter.com/HUBrewers

http://www.hunterbrewers.com/forum/

Meetings are normally held at the Hamilton North Bowling Club on the 3rd Friday each month at 6:00pm for a 6:30pm start.
Come along, be entertained, educated in all things beer, and be amazed ! 

Bowling Club website here:

http://www.hamiltonnorthbc.com.au/home.html


----------

